#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Enttec Open DMX USB output te zwak?

## PeterKeuning

Hoi,


Al enige tijd ben ik aan het stoeien met een Enttec Open DMX USB interface (die ik hier in de webshop gekocht heb), in combinatie met QLC+ en een handjevol lampen (3x Stairville LED Bar 240/8, 5x Eurolite PARty spot, 8x de chinese nepvariant daarvan, 4x BeamZ MHL-74 en 2x Showtec dimmer bar met 4x Par56). De Chinese nep-Eurolites heb ik vandaag ontvangen en er viel me direct iets op:

Zodra ik 3 van die Chinese neppers daisychain (middels 110 ohm kabel) begint de boel te knipperen en vanaf 6 devices valt de hele bende zelfs gewoon weg. Een terminator zorgt er direct voor dat de lampen doen alsof ze geen DMX signaal krijgen, waarna ik het gevoel begon te krijgen dat het signaal uit de Enttec gewoon te zwak is.. Tuurlijk zal dit ook wel gevolg zijn van gebruik van goedkope lampen, echter heb ik (met microfoonkabels) alles in 1 DMX keten gehangen en aan een Showtec Light-Jockey tafeltje gehangen. Geen geknipper, geen probleem. En dat dus zelfs met microfoonkabel.

Ik heb voor de grap eens een multimeter op de output van de Enttec gezet; bij een statische full on van alle LED parren staat er tussen pin 2 en 3 zo'n 1.1-1.3V. Dit terwijl er bij de Showtec 3 tot 3.5V tussen pin 2 en 3 staat. En als je er van uit gaat dat elke lamp gauw tientallen millivolts van de DMX lijn afsnoept, zit je al gauw onder het comfortabele bij de Enttec.

Nou had ik de laatste tijd al vaker wat onverklaarbare knippers tijdens liveshows (zelfs in de dimmer bars), maar had er nog niet veel aandacht aan besteed. Echter doet dit struikelpunt me wel een beetje vermoeden dat er iets aan de hand is met mijn Enttec interface..

Ik lees overal verhalen over dat de Enttec Open DMX eerder (goedkope) LED fixtures laat flikkeren; dit zou er mee te maken hebben dat deze fixtures niet DMX512 compliant zouden zijn. Daarnaast zie je overal enorme waarschuwingen voor het gebruik van microfoonkabels en ook wordt het gebruik van een terminator door iedereen sterk aangeraden. Echter speelt het probleem met en zonder terminator en bij gebruik van een fysiek tafeltje maakt het zelfs geen hol uit welke kabels je gebruikt; het flikkert niet.

Wellicht dat mijn interface defect is? Of is dit een bekend kwaaltje van de Open DMX interfaces en moet ik gewoon een DMX booster scoren?

Peter

P.s.: Oja en om de software uit te sluiten: Martin M-PC vertoont exact hetzelfde gedrag.

----------

